# Because nothing beats the tangy zip of Miracle Whip!



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a Miracle Whip fan. For several years, this has been my last real hold-out. Everything else I've substituted with a healthier version or gone to home made, at least most of the time. But while regular mayo is just fine for most sandwiches, for my coleslaw and for chicken salad it's just got to be Miracle Whip.

But I'm finally breaking that habit. I'm not getting into making my own mayo, at least not at this point, but I just found Hellman's olive oil mayonnaise. It's still not "perfect" but at least it seems to be low in preservatives, has some olive oil in it, sugar instead of HFCS, etc.

I was so glad when I found it. One of the reasons that I had stuck with the Miracle Whip is that most other options seemed just as bad. Even the 'organic' versions are all made with soya oil, so it seems... Bleah... So if it was a choice between bad options, I'll go with the one whose taste I like the best.

But now there was an option with olive oil! Hooray!

But... it's just not the same. It's yummy, but it's MISSING something.

To my understanding, the main difference between Miracle Whip and mayonnaise is that MW has more sugar and different spices. I added a little sugar to the coleslaw and it did help... but it's still missing that ZING. The commercials say it right, gosh darn it... "the tangy zip." I want that tangy zip!

I thought it might be the mustard flavour, so I added some mustard to the coleslaw. Just a tiny bit. Don't try this at home folks.









Anyone have any idea what is missing? What I could add to make up that zing, that zip, to keep me clear and free from the Miracle Whip??


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well miracle whip makes me GAG, but once I accidentally made something just as bad wtih a very mild oil, and white vinegar and too much sugar LOL. My sister loves miracle whip and ate ita ll


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL, I've never actually eatne Miracle Whip, but it sounds a bit like "mayonnaise" that you get in Australia which in no way resembles North American mayo or the real homemade stuff. It's tangy and more like coleslaw dressing.

Anyway, it's made with vinegar and condensed milk. Worth a try and def more healthy than Miracle Whip, I'm guessing.
http://www.aussiecooking.com.au/cook...%20Mayonnaise/


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd say try adding a bit of vinegar to whatever you're making. I know that I add just a splash a apple cider vinegar to deviled eggs to get that tangy flavor they need.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that Miracle Whip technically qualifies as "salad dressing." Some generic brands sell a mayo and a salad dressing. I know the sugar is definitely part of the difference--and additional vinegar might also be zingy bit. You could look up recipes and see what you find. I know there is a recipe for it in my (very old) Betty Crocker cookbook.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Mystery solved! It was indeed the vinegar, in addition to the sugar. Sugar was important to the taste, but it wasn't enough. The vinegar added the 'tangy zip' I was looking for!

I actually did a google search for "tangy mayonnaise recipe", and found a recipe for coleslaw which called for a mix of mayo, vinegar, sugar, celery salt, and salt. I ignored the salts and just used the recipe to gauge ratios of mayo:vinegar:sugar and tried that. It was yummy! Tangy and zippy and just right!

In case anyone is curious, the ratio I used was 1/3c mayo, 1 Tbsp vinegar, and 1 Tbsp sugar.

The only downside is that it was a little thinner... not thick and creamy like Miracle Whip, more like the consistency of KFC slaws (which are gross). The taste made up for it, but I wish I could have my taste and texture too.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

My mayo recipe uses lemon juice - you could try subbing that for the vinegar sometime if you wanted a change. It's more acidic, so it might be even zippier.

Now I'm curious about Miracle Whip! You can't get it here, which is undoubtedly a good thing.







Maybe I'll add it to my list of "crazy American foods to try when I visit California".


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Maybe I'll add it to my list of "crazy American foods to try when I visit California".

Now I'm wondering what is on that list.


----------

